# 2022 M3LR won't connect to my phone's hotspot



## nicholasmystic (8 mo ago)

Premium Connectivity expired, so I want to use my android TCL 20 SE phone as a hotspot so I can access the music streaming. I set up the hotspot and when I touch the LTE bars on my Tesla screen it searches for WiFi connections and shows my phone hotspot. When I select it the car tries to connect and then gives a message saying "unable to obtain IP address. Check DHCP settings" To troubleshoot I had my wife try to connect her laptop to my phone's hotspot and it connected with no issues. Next, I set up a hotspot on my wife's Samsung Galaxy phone and the Tesla connected on first attempt. I checked with my phone carrier and it allows hotspots, as does my phone. I tried the double scroll wheel reboot on the car to no effect. Same with restarting my phone.

The only thing that was different between setting up the two phone hotspots was on my phone it asked me to name the hotspot, so I typed in TCLphone and then made up a password. When I set up the hotspot on my wife's phone it didn't ask for a name, just a password, which I made up a new one. When I attempted to use my phone's hotspot Tesla searched and found the hotspot and listed it by the name I gave it: TCLphone. When I used my wife's phone and Tesla searched for WiFi connections it found her phone under the name of the phone (the official name her model Samsung phone goes by). When I tried to go back into my phone settings to replicate the process used with her phone (not making up a name, rather letting Tesla do a search and list the official name of my phone) I couldn't find any way to remove the hotpot I set up under TCLphone. All I can do is erase the name, but if I don't type in a new name it just puts the TCLphone name back in place. I tried searching my phone to see if I could find some official listing for my phone so I could type it in manually, but when I tried that I still got the same error message. Anyone have any ideas on what is going on?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Does your phone Hotspot name have any odd characters in it? 
Have you tried connecting anything else to your phone? 
Does your phone have a strong signal?


----------



## nicholasmystic (8 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Does your phone Hotspot name have any odd characters in it?
> Have you tried connecting anything else to your phone?
> Does your phone have a strong signal?


Hotspot names (I've tried several): TCL, TCLNick, TCL 20 SE. Same result with all names. Cell signal 4 bars. With these same names and signal strength my wife's laptop connected to my hotspot on the first attempt. When I set up my wife's Samsung phone as a hotspot (same location) my Tesla connected immediately.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

nicholasmystic said:


> Hotspot names (I've tried several): TCL, TCLNick, TCL 20 SE. Same result with all names. Cell signal 4 bars. With these same names and signal strength my wife's laptop connected to my hotspot on the first attempt. When I set up my wife's Samsung phone as a hotspot (same location) my Tesla connected immediately.


Can you force your phone to use 2 GHz instead of 5?


----------



## nicholasmystic (8 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Can you force your phone to use 2 GHz instead of 5?


My phone isn't 5G, so I think it is using 2.4 Ghz.


----------



## nicholasmystic (8 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Can you force your phone to use 2 GHz instead of 5?


One difference between my wife's Samsung phone and my TCL phone is my phone runs on T-Mobile network and hers is on At&T. However, her laptop had no problem connecting to my TCL hotspot.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Can you force your phone to use 2 GHz instead of 5?


2022 Teslas should work with both 2.4GHz and 5GHz.


nicholasmystic said:


> My phone isn't 5G, so I think it is using 2.4 Ghz.


Note that 5GHz WiFi is not the same as 5G.

It shouldn't be the issue, but if you want to force your phone to make a 2.4GHz hotspot to see if that helps, see the instructions for "Change the frequency of the hotspot" on this site:








Can't Connect to Your Hotspot on Android? How to Fix - Technipages


The smartphone in your pocket is more powerful than the computers used to put a man on the moon. These devices have so much power and are such an




www.technipages.com


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Try rebooting the car (hold down both steering wheel buttons until the display goes black) and see if it works any better afterwards.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@nicholasmystic, make sure your phone's hotspot configuration is set to "WPA2-Personal" under Security.


----------

